# Short Christmas competition Eastern Bloc



## Anonymous (Dec 17, 2015)

This week as it approaches Christmas Nickvc is over here with me helping with a large toll refine. The gear is Eastern Bloc telecoms gear. The picture below is the result of getting rid of the base metals from 15Kg of contacts and connectors from a large telecoms system. There are none of the ball type contact points in this and we are just looking at gold.

So gents.... This lot is going into AR tomorrow how much do you think it will produce? Feel free to ask questions but only one guess per person 8)


----------



## rewalston (Dec 17, 2015)

I'll kick it off, and as I know that I have no idea what I'm talking about I'll say 3/4 Toz

Rusty


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 17, 2015)

10 ozt.

Is the gold the prize?  

Dave


----------



## resabed01 (Dec 17, 2015)

40 grams


----------



## richard2013 (Dec 17, 2015)

3.18 Toz

Merry Christmas Spaceship


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 17, 2015)

2.13 ozt. 8) 

Phil


----------



## butcher (Dec 17, 2015)

A pretty gold button :lol:


----------



## Grelko (Dec 17, 2015)

52.6g


----------



## danieldavies (Dec 18, 2015)

46g


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 18, 2015)

3 oz t


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2015)

Hmmm you lot are getting wise to how much these things produce aren't you? I was expecting loads of guesses in the region of 16g and they haven't materialised 8) 8)

Also you do realise that TECHNICALLY Butcher has already won :shock:


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 18, 2015)

Around 50g. Would have been more exact, if I could see a picture of the starting material.


----------



## kurtak (Dec 18, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Also you do realise that TECHNICALLY Butcher has already won :shock:



If you pour it as a nice shiny bar (instead of a button) would that make me the winner (technically) cause me thinks it would make a nice shiny bar :twisted: 8) :mrgreen: :lol: 

Edit to add; - 15kg X 2.2 lb = 33 lb X 3g/lb = 99g or 3.18 ozt 

Edit to add; - or adjusted to the same math above if the starting weight was more or less then the posted 15Kg 

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 18, 2015)

3.179 ozt

Quick! Someone take 3.181, we have to stop Kurt from winning! :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Dec 18, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> 3.179 ozt
> 
> Quick! Someone take 3.181, we have to stop Kurt from winning! :mrgreen:
> 
> Göran



:lol: :lol: :lol: Quick! someone call 911 - I think I am going to die laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2015)

That's easy I'll go 3.181 shall I? haha


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 18, 2015)

Kurt can't win with 3.18. richard2013 already guessed that a day before Kurt! :twisted: 

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 18, 2015)

Then it was all in vain, but at least Kurt isn't going to win! :twisted: 

You have to see to the bigger picture here. :lol: 

Göran


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 18, 2015)

They can split he prize. Jon said it was a free all expense trip to Hawaii for the winner.


----------



## kurtak (Dec 18, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Kurt can't win with 3.18. richard2013 already guessed that a day before Kurt! :twisted:
> 
> Dave



:shock: missed that  

:lol: :lol: :lol: but I have to say - I can just feel all the love you guys are - ahhh - KILLING ME with :lol: :lol: :lol: 



> They can split he prize. Jon said it was a free all expense trip to Hawaii for the winner.



split the prize - does that mean on the way over one of us gets to ride in the boat & the other one swims & than on the way back we change places :shock: :lol: 

Ok - I will round up to 3.2 ozt 

Kurt


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 18, 2015)

kurtak said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > Kurt can't win with 3.18. richard2013 already guessed that a day before Kurt! :twisted:
> ...



I'll have to ask him. He might make both of you swim and push the boat to save on gas money.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 18, 2015)

It's all dropped now- time to clean and dry it 8) 8)


----------



## etack (Dec 18, 2015)

90g

Eric


----------



## modtheworld44 (Dec 18, 2015)

3.2+ozt.

The foils look to much like gold filled foils,not to guess over the average telecom yields.In other words I hope you get better than average.Thanks for the contest.



modtheworld44


----------



## artart47 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi ! my Friends.
I shall guess 142.1grams.
I'm thinking that per-haps with Russia's influence on how equipment is made, eastern Europe could have upped the gold content?
Thanks for the opportunity.

artart47


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 18, 2015)

Well now y'all know who has to win. It is his birthday after all!

Happy birthday sir!!!


----------



## darinventions (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm gonna say about 1.513 t.oz...the pic shows it still in water so the foils are very fluffy ..when the water gets removed it will probably look to be about 200ml full..trying to guess the real weight is almost impossible when dealing with foils.. :roll: are you guy's going to refine once or are you gonna polish it?


----------



## artart47 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi my friends !
Thanks for the opportunity to be in your contest.
I was thinking that per-haps, the way the Russians think electronics should be made, (higher gold content) influenced the eastern Europe equipment. So, I shall guess a bit higher. I shall guess 142.1 grams
artart47

edit: sorry! I thought that I lost the post cuz it went blank so I ate and then retyped it and just saw that it did post the first time.


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 19, 2015)

I will guess 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510 ozt.


----------



## Grelko (Dec 19, 2015)

Darkness Falls said:


> I will guess 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510 ozt.



You're not planning on eating the button if you win, are you? :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 19, 2015)

Grelko said:


> Darkness Falls said:
> 
> 
> > I will guess 3.14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510 ozt.
> ...




mmm, pi!


----------



## Platdigger (Dec 19, 2015)

Did you quote that number from memory?
After looking at it just now I think I could quote it to the 7th decimal tomorrow.
big deal huh


----------



## Darkness Falls (Dec 19, 2015)

Platdigger said:


> Did you quote that number from memory?
> After looking at it just now I think I could quote it to the 7th decimal tomorrow.
> big deal huh



Noooo....lol I'm about the same as you. 3.14159265


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 19, 2015)

30 years ago I memorized 250 decimals in a week, now I can only remember 24 decimals from memory... 3.141592653589793238462643
Am I getting Alzheimers?  

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 19, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Am I getting Alzheimers?
> 
> Göran


No, just halfs-heimers. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## kurtak (Dec 19, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > Am I getting Alzheimers?
> ...



Or maybe its OLD Timer's :shock: :twisted: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 19, 2015)

kurtak said:


> FrugalRefiner said:
> 
> 
> > g_axelsson said:
> ...


That's the one! I definitely suffer from that! :lol: 

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Dec 19, 2015)

Just passing on some of the love you guys were KILLING ME with yesterday :twisted: :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## rucito (Dec 19, 2015)

150gr.


----------



## geedigity (Dec 19, 2015)

132 grams


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 20, 2015)

Let's try with 111,11gr.

Marco


----------



## richard2013 (Dec 20, 2015)

kurtak and modtheworld44 now guess 3.2Toz so if they win the price will be like a tool refine 50 50 :mrgreen: 

I did not won in company raffle daw lately, hope i will be lucky in here, hehehe


----------



## kurtak (Dec 21, 2015)

spaceships said:


> It's all dropped now- time to clean and dry it 8) 8)



:shock: OH NO --- that was Friday --- don't tell me your melting dish broke & now you are trying to pick all the little beads up off the floor :lol: (just kidding)

Kurt


----------



## martyn111 (Dec 23, 2015)

kurtak said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > It's all dropped now- time to clean and dry it 8) 8)
> ...




I heard that Jon was having a custom one built to enable him to melt it all in one go!!!!!!


----------



## pattt (Dec 23, 2015)

:?: :?: :!: :!: mmm? 4 toz :?: :?: 

pattt


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 24, 2015)

kurtak said:


> spaceships said:
> 
> 
> > It's all dropped now- time to clean and dry it 8) 8)
> ...



*grits teeth and cringes* - actually you're not a million miles away from the truth Kurt...... 

The two differences are that it was powder and it was dirt..... I've got it all back but I know have to play at being a miner and separate it from the soil. :shock: :shock: 

Hey ho- there's a fun little project for the next few days. It happens, and this one was completely out of my control but it'll come good.


----------



## kurtak (Dec 24, 2015)

spaceships said:


> kurtak said:
> 
> 
> > spaceships said:
> ...



:shock: (that's the ohh bummer look) I HATE it when that happens (speaking from experience)  

I always look over my shoulder hoping nobody else saw it - even when I know nobody else is around :lol: 

That of course is then followed by a whole lot of words I can't post on the forum :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 24, 2015)

I cannot even begin to tell you the words that fell from my sweet innocent lips...... 8) 8) 

The gold IS a lovely colour though it's just mixed with darker soil haha. I'll get it all out though no problem, it's just a bummer having to reprocess it. As you said Kurt, it's something that does happen to everyone at some point and I don't mind admitting it because maybe it'll prevent someone else doing it!


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 24, 2015)

spaceships said:


> I cannot even begin to tell you the words that fell from my sweet innocent lips...... 8) 8)


Speaking for the moderators, we are thankful for that. 8) 


spaceships said:


> The gold IS a lovely colour though it's just mixed with darker soil haha. I'll get it all out though no problem, it's just a bummer having to reprocess it. As you said Kurt, it's something that does happen to everyone at some point and I don't mind admitting it because maybe it'll prevent someone else doing it!


Speaking for Harold, incineration is your friend. 8) 

My tale starts with me in a hurry to meet a client and picked together a few hings to show, putting my small glass bottle with 10g of gold powder on top. Closed the door and turned to the stairs when I see the bottle sliding off the pile... spilling gold powder over my pants and getting crushed against the concrete stairs in a yellow puff. Half an hour on my knees swabbing the stairs over two floors brought back 5g in the end. I had a yellow patch on my pants for a couple of days but realized it would cost more to buy new pants if I incinerated them... :lol: 

A year later I mourn the loss of the small flask more than the gold. It was a 25mm erlenmayer flask with a small ground glass stopper. I haven't been able to find a new one like that.

Göran


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Dec 24, 2015)

i will guess, 58 to 62 Grams, Thanks for getting me going on is it 30 micro inches, or is it 30 micro inches. Your a good board contributor, wish you well your end. eyes down for the gold folks.


----------



## solar_plasma (Dec 24, 2015)

g_axelsson said:


> Speaking for Harold, incineration is your friend. 8)
> 
> Göran




Exactly this was my first thought when I read Jon's post  8)


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 24, 2015)

66 grams


----------

